# Bad Wind



## vickycrystal (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi There

My 6 month cockapoo is quite fussy and likes a bit of a variety of wet food with her "Symply" dry food, I have recently been giving her a tablespoon of wet food with her dried food which consists of chicken and lamb and she has been getting very smelly wind about 9pm! My dog trainer is suggesting I stop with the tinned food and maybe give her just some chicken, minced beef or fish mixed with her dried food but I'm worried that is just going to make her more fussy and create more work for me, I don't want to go down the road of cooking food for the dog as well as myself and my kids! Can anyone recommend any easy solution or a food you can buy at the pet shops, maybe frozen mince would be an idea but again, I don't want to have to cook it?


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Vickycrystal,

It's probably the wet tinned food causing the problem. A lot of cockapoos on here seem to be fussy eaters, including my Maisie. I tried several different dry and moist foods but she didn't seem to enjoy anything. I then tried Natural Instinct which is a raw ready prepared food that comes frozen and is available in a variety of flavours. You feed it defrosted (but not cooked) and they seem to love it .... it doesn't cause wind and gives firm poos. Another one to look at is Raw to Go.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/categories/All-Dog-Food/

http://rawtogo.co.uk/ProductsandPrices.aspx

You might also like to have a read of the "Feeding" section on the Cockapoo Club of GB website - http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/feeding.html

Hope this helps,

Sue


----------



## vickycrystal (Jan 6, 2012)

*Thanks sue*

thank u, I will look into those links, really appreciate your help!


----------



## vickycrystal (Jan 6, 2012)

i just spoke to my vet over a different issue and asked his opinion on the food situation and he suggested Chappie, he says it is very under-rated but an good food!!!!


----------



## vickycrystal (Jan 6, 2012)

i believe the natural instinct food is already frozen, how do you deal with the whole portion defrosting issue then?


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, when Pepper goes off some food I grate some cheese onto it or add some plain pasta , rice or a bit of egg Or ham, chicken, fish or grated carrot, whatever we are having for tea that night. She then seems to carry on with her own food that's underneath. 
I don't know anything about Chappie but just yesterday i spoke to my aunt who has adopted an older dog with a bowel problem and her vet told her Chappie too and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

vickycrystal said:


> i believe the natural instinct food is already frozen, how do you deal with the whole portion defrosting issue then?


A tub can be partially defrosted (just enough to cut through), cut with a knife into the required size portions and refrozen. Then you can take them out to defrost as and when needed.

It does keep in the fridge for up to 5 days, so you can always defrost a whole tub at a time and help yourself from it as needed (that's what I do ).

Sue x


----------

